# Breeding show does



## scooter206 (Apr 4, 2013)

Hi Im looking to buy and show a breeding doe(boer goat) I already show boer weathers and I was wondering what the difference is in showing can anyone help


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

It should be the same.


----------



## Tenacross (May 26, 2011)

There is no "bracing" in ABGA shows. Other than that, the rules of good showmanship are probably the same. I'm not sure if you were talking about ABGA shows or not. If it's not an ABGA show, then I would do what everybody else is doing.


----------



## scooter206 (Apr 4, 2013)

Tenacross said:


> There is no "bracing" in ABGA shows. Other than that, the rules of good showmanship are probably the same. I'm not sure if you were talking about ABGA shows or not. If it's not an ABGA show, then I would do what everybody else is doing.


Do you know if they brace the does at major shows


----------



## Tenacross (May 26, 2011)

scooter206 said:


> Do you know if they brace the does at major shows


What kind of major show?


----------



## scooter206 (Apr 4, 2013)

Fort Worth and do you know if houston has a breeding goat show


----------



## Tenacross (May 26, 2011)

scooter206 said:


> Fort Worth and do you know if houston has a breeding goat show


I'm sorry. I live in Washington State and only show ABGA. I *think* those shows you speak of have open doe and wether shows *and* an ABGA show.
Bracing is not allowed in ABGA shows. It's even in the rules. I think the non-ABGA shows *probably* brace, but I really don't know.

There has to be somebody better to ask than me.


----------



## scooter206 (Apr 4, 2013)

Tenacross said:


> I'm sorry. I live in Washington State and only show ABGA. I *think* those shows you speak of have open doe and wether shows *and* an ABGA show.
> 
> Bracing is not allowed in ABGA shows. It's even in the rules. I think the non-ABGA shows *probably* brace, but I really don't know.
> 
> There has to be somebody better to ask than me.


Haha ok thank you


----------



## loggyacreslivestock (Mar 5, 2013)

If you look up the show you want to go to, there are usually rules posted and guidelines, even if it was for last year's show. There is usually a contact person listed as well. Then, google to see if there is a show goat site for Texas, I'd bet there is. This would give you a listing of shows and what/who is being shown.


----------



## loggyacreslivestock (Mar 5, 2013)

http://www.texasshowgoatconnection.com/homepage.php

http://edje.com/directory/index.php?type=Goats

http://www.goatrancher.com/calendarofevents.php

here is what I found on a 2-3 minute search. Hope it helps.


----------



## scooter206 (Apr 4, 2013)

Thanks, does anyone know if you can show does while they are pregnant


----------



## cowgirlboergoats (Apr 29, 2012)

I bet you can. I wouldn't do if they are in the last stage because I bet you don't want to go home and come back to a newborn on the ground.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

I'm pretty sure I've seen people post on facebook from time to time that they've shown pregnant does, because I see mention that the goat is done showing so she can go home and prepare for kidding.
I would be hesitant to show a doe in the last couple of months of pregnancy though, I just feel, it's stressful enough to be pregnant, don't need the added stress from going to shows. No show is worth risking the pregnancy


----------

